# Heating shed conversion



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a shed and converting it into a rep/insect shed. What would be the best way to heat this to room temp???

Many thanks,

Ben.M


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I use one of these in my shed conversion..... http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...at_14417957|Oil+filled+radiators|14417968.htm

Holds the temps really well, can't fault it :2thumb:.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I use one of these in my shed conversion..... Buy De'Longhi TRD0820ER Dragon 3 Oil Filled Radiator at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Oil filled radiators.
> 
> Holds the temps really well, can't fault it :2thumb:.


Thanks, bit more pricey than I was expecting :/
Oh and I saw your conversion, looks fantastic! :mf_dribble:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i would have a garage built if you have the room and insulate it really really well and use underfloor heating


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ben.M said:


> Thanks, bit more pricey than I was expecting :/
> Oh and I saw your conversion, looks fantastic! :mf_dribble:



May be expensive but hopefully it's economical to run. You set the temp you want & it heats to this temp then shuts down, if it needs a boost it just comes on low then if it staill needs a boost it comes on with a medium heat. Not seen it at full heat yet (only when it was first switched on). I know someone who has this one so knew they were good :2thumb:, worth spending the extra in my eyes when you need such precise temps that hold steady :2thumb:.


----------

